# WARN Provantage Plow System



## dobe77

I know that it is new, but I was wondering if anybody has any input on the new WARN Provantage Plow System http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/provantage.shtml. I am looking at purchasing my first plow for my Honda TRX420FM and was about to purchase an American Eagle plow when I came across the WARN Provantage. Now I'm considering the WARN with a 54" 12 ga. blade. I will be plowing my driveway and the neighbors. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## rm25x

I think either would work fine. 
I do like my warn though, it has the best release to pivot lever system I have seen on an atv so far.

My next plow will be a front mount though, I hate the belly mount. Gets hung up on everything.


----------



## johnscram

just ordered a 54 inch front mount provantage plow for the prarie 360 so ill let ya know how it works out


----------



## rhulm1

Where is the best place to order online??


----------



## capnsac

tweetys.com


----------



## BruteForce750

capnsac;883076 said:


> tweetys.com


It's about $20 cheaper at 4wheelonline.com

I just ordered mine for approximately $500 total before the $70 rebate, for the whole front mount setup

:bluebounc


----------



## capnsac

BruteForce750;883311 said:


> It's about $20 cheaper at 4wheelonline.com
> 
> I just ordered mine for approximately $500 total before the $70 rebate, for the whole front mount setup
> 
> :bluebounc


Ahh mann, I just got it for 540 before rebate with the front end setup, but I got it with the 60" tapered blade. I am looking forward to it though, I think this plow is going to be a beast.


----------



## woofbutt

*Warn ProVantage*

I bought a Warn proVantage system with a 60" blade and also the warn PowerPivot. It works awesome. The front mount lets you raise the blade a bit higher and i find it allows for easier piling of big snow banks.


----------



## capnsac

woofbutt;883416 said:


> I bought a Warn proVantage system with a 60" blade and also the warn PowerPivot. It works awesome. The front mount lets you raise the blade a bit higher and i find it allows for easier piling of big snow banks.


How's the durability of the plow?


----------



## woofbutt

capnsac;883432 said:


> How's the durability of the plow?


Durability seems good so far. No twisting or bending but havent had a good snowfall to push yet to do a real test!!!Not exactly sure on the gauge of metal used but it is heavy enough for what i need. Im no scientist but  it seems the front mount puts a bit of down pressure on the blade when pushing compared to the belly mount which pushes straight.IMO anyway.


----------



## capnsac

woofbutt;883454 said:


> Durability seems good so far. No twisting or bending but havent had a good snowfall to push yet to do a real test!!!Not exactly sure on the gauge of metal used but it is heavy enough for what i need. Im no scientist but it seems the front mount puts a bit of down pressure on the blade when pushing compared to the belly mount which pushes straight.IMO anyway.


The down pressure would make sense and also you would have a steeper attack angle it would seem. Although I haven't had a chance to see how the push tubes are setup yet either.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I hate when you buy something and the following year they update the product with better features. I have last years model plow with a belly mount. It's does a good job but I'd rather have a front mount system. Maybe if I get the time (yeah right) I'll see if I can mod the existing push tube and make it work on a front mount kit. If I can make it work right I wouldn't have to replace everything just get the new front mount mounting kit specific to my Grizzly. Only down side, I'd have to get the kit first and mount it up before I can even start to modify the push tube. I'd hate to spend the money and it not work.


----------



## BruteForce750

woofbutt;883454 said:


> Durability seems good so far. No twisting or bending but havent had a good snowfall to push yet to do a real test!!!Not exactly sure on the gauge of metal used but it is heavy enough for what i need. Im no scientist but it seems the front mount puts a bit of down pressure on the blade when pushing compared to the belly mount which pushes straight.IMO anyway.


I've only received the mount and push tubes... are their better directions than the piece of paper that comes with the push tubes?

all it shows is an exploded view, which tells you very little....

Any way you could scan in the doc if you have it?


----------



## capnsac

ALC-GregH;883544 said:


> I hate when you buy something and the following year they update the product with better features. I have last years model plow with a belly mount. It's does a good job but I'd rather have a front mount system. Maybe if I get the time (yeah right) I'll see if I can mod the existing push tube and make it work on a front mount kit. If I can make it work right I wouldn't have to replace everything just get the new front mount mounting kit specific to my Grizzly. Only down side, I'd have to get the kit first and mount it up before I can even start to modify the push tube. I'd hate to spend the money and it not work.


I can definitely understand your frustration, however I would assume that the way the front push tubes connect to the mount can't be that different. Have you tried contacting Warn customer service to see if you could get away with the new front mount with the new front push tubes and then you have the new mounting system with last years plow? Just something you might try.


----------



## woofbutt

BruteForce750;883617 said:


> I've only received the mount and push tubes... are their better directions than the piece of paper that comes with the push tubes?
> 
> all it shows is an exploded view, which tells you very little....
> 
> Any way you could scan in the doc if you have it?


My directions were junk. I ll try and find and scan for u though.


----------



## BruteForce750

woofbutt;883651 said:


> My directions were junk. I ll try and find and scan for u though.


Is it just one piece of paper essentially with a parts list?

All i got was an exploded view... which doesnt help all that much lol


----------



## woofbutt

BruteForce750;883658 said:


> Is it just one piece of paper essentially with a parts list?
> 
> All i got was an exploded view... which doesnt help all that much lol


I got detailed instructions with my mount but the mount is for a 08 Rincon so that wont help u and with the pushtube and plow all i got was an exploded view like u. I just grinned and beared it and got it together using that!


----------



## BruteForce750

woofbutt;883697 said:


> I got detailed instructions with my mount but the mount is for a 08 Rincon so that wont help u and with the pushtube and plow all i got was an exploded view like u. I just grinned and beared it and got it together using that!


Do you think you could take a couple pictures of how you assembled the push tube?

I'm struggling trying to follow the exploded diagram....


----------



## woofbutt

BruteForce750;883835 said:


> Do you think you could take a couple pictures of how you assembled the push tube?
> 
> I'm struggling trying to follow the exploded diagram....


Hope these help, if not tell me exactly what part u want to know about and ill pm u some more pics.


----------



## BruteForce750

woofbutt;883941 said:


> Hope these help, if not tell me exactly what part u want to know about and ill pm u some more pics.


Thank you!!

I plan on tackling it tomorrow afternoon... those should help immensely!
:yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## capnsac

woofbutt;883941 said:


> View attachment 64386
> 
> 
> View attachment 64387
> 
> 
> View attachment 64388
> 
> 
> View attachment 64390
> 
> 
> View attachment 64391
> 
> 
> Hope these help, if not tell me exactly what part u want to know about and ill pm u some more pics.


That plow looks like serious business


----------



## BruteForce750

Do you need to take the winch hook off each time you undo the plow or put it back on?


----------



## woofbutt

BruteForce750;884301 said:


> Do you need to take the winch hook off each time you undo the plow or put it back on?


No u just pull a pin on the pulley mechanism and it allows the cable through so the hook stays on.If this is what u mean!!!!


----------



## WayneSnow

woofbutt;883941 said:


> View attachment 64386
> 
> 
> View attachment 64387
> 
> 
> View attachment 64388
> 
> 
> View attachment 64390
> 
> 
> View attachment 64391
> 
> 
> Hope these help, if not tell me exactly what part u want to know about and ill pm u some more pics.


how is your plow attached to your quad?


----------



## woofbutt

waynesnow;884389 said:


> how is your plow attached to your quad?


----------



## WayneSnow

how much was your setup? and where did you get it?


----------



## woofbutt

Plow, pushtube, and mount for $700 Canadian. I got hosed though cause i wanted it quick and local. Power pivot at www.montanajacks.com for i think $395 us but i could be wrong. (They wanted $680 locally for the pivot)


----------



## KSK

I have a 2008 Kawasaki Brute Force 750i, I have been trying to install the Warn for two days now. I called Warn up earlier today, the directions are worthless, I have to call them up again tomorrow to determine why I can't get my Warn Winch, Warn Winch Mount, Warn Front Plow Mount, Warn Tubes and ProVantage blade to mount. I can't understand why they can't post any better pictures in their directions, mine are black and white copies and black blobs are where the pictures should be located.

Has anyone installed on a Brute Force and can post pictures of the winch mounting plate and the plow mount? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BruteForce750

KSK;884522 said:


> I have a 2008 Kawasaki Brute Force 750i, I have been trying to install the Warn for two days now. I called Warn up earlier today, the directions are worthless, I have to call them up again tomorrow to determine why I can't get my Warn Winch, Warn Winch Mount, Warn Front Plow Mount, Warn Tubes and ProVantage blade to mount. I can't understand why they can't post any better pictures in their directions, mine are black and white copies and black blobs are where the pictures should be located.
> 
> Has anyone installed on a Brute Force and can post pictures of the winch mounting plate and the plow mount?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello KSK,

I have a 05 Brute Force and have the same problem as you. Sounds like we got the same directions where its simly a black blob trying to show you where to connect it. I have the pushtube all together but wont get to installing it on the ATV till this weekend. In my case I already have a winch hooked up to my Brute currently so I'm not sure exactly how this will work, but when i figure it out this weekend I'll let you know.

I'll try to take pictures as I go so you can see. I do agree tho that the directions leave a lot to be desired. I even went as far as to Email them for better directions, but they sent me the same ones. 


Anyways, goodluck and post if you get it hooked up! wesport


----------



## capnsac

BruteForce750;884656 said:


> Hello KSK,
> 
> I have a 05 Brute Force and have the same problem as you. Sounds like we got the same directions where its simly a black blob trying to show you where to connect it. I have the pushtube all together but wont get to installing it on the ATV till this weekend. In my case I already have a winch hooked up to my Brute currently so I'm not sure exactly how this will work, but when i figure it out this weekend I'll let you know.
> 
> I'll try to take pictures as I go so you can see. I do agree tho that the directions leave a lot to be desired. I even went as far as to Email them for better directions, but they sent me the same ones.
> 
> 
> Anyways, goodluck and post if you get it hooked up! wesport


I'm getting my plow, mount, and winch today. I will let you know if/when I get it going and I will try to take some pics for you.


----------



## capnsac

I got this plow with the 60" country blade on my 05 Brute Force mounted yesterday. The install was difficult to say the least. You have to grind down part of the bumper and you also have to grind the notches out further where the mount meets the bumper. I also ground off the powder coat on the frame mounts, this makes it easier to slip over the bumper itself. Once you get the mount installed the rest is down hill. The mount took me 3 hours to get on, the plow assembly, winch install with wiring only took me four hours. 

I was hesitant to start grinding the mount so it would fit. I hate modifying things as I figure they should realistically slip on. That's not the case however, and I don't think you will be able to get the mount installed without some sort of 'negotiating'.


----------



## BruteForce750

capnsac;888342 said:


> I got this plow with the 60" country blade on my 05 Brute Force mounted yesterday. The install was difficult to say the least. You have to grind down part of the bumper and you also have to grind the notches out further where the mount meets the bumper. I also ground off the powder coat on the frame mounts, this makes it easier to slip over the bumper itself. Once you get the mount installed the rest is down hill. The mount took me 3 hours to get on, the plow assembly, winch install with wiring only took me four hours.
> 
> I was hesitant to start grinding the mount so it would fit. I hate modifying things as I figure they should realistically slip on. That's not the case however, and I don't think you will be able to get the mount installed without some sort of 'negotiating'.


Were you able to get any pictures as you did it?

I'm tackling it this weekend and it sounds like its quite beastly. I already have a gorilla winch mounted on the gorilla mounting plate, so I'm interested how everything will fit together.

Does the winch mount to the actual plow mount, or is it below it on the frame? It took me a while to angel the winch mounting plate just the correct way to get it to slide in, and that's what it sounds like is needed for the plow mount. 

Post some pics :yow!:


----------



## capnsac

BruteForce750;888360 said:


> Were you able to get any pictures as you did it?
> 
> I'm tackling it this weekend and it sounds like its quite beastly. I already have a gorilla winch mounted on the gorilla mounting plate, so I'm interested how everything will fit together.
> 
> Does the winch mount to the actual plow mount, or is it below it on the frame? It took me a while to angel the winch mounting plate just the correct way to get it to slide in, and that's what it sounds like is needed for the plow mount.
> 
> Post some pics :yow!:


I will take some after pictures, but unfortunately I didn't take any progress pics. The winch mount sits on the plow mount, just above it. The warn winch mount was designed for the warn provantage system so that fit together really easy. The Winch was a bit of a tight fit with the plow mount and winch mount already in there, but a little finess and she went right in.

I am at my day job right now, I will get some pics up as soon as I am able though.


----------



## lowcostlawns

You should probably just sell that piece of junk


----------



## capnsac

lowcostlawns;890760 said:


> You should probably just sell that piece of junk


Thems fighting words!


----------



## BruteForce750

lowcostlawns;890760 said:


> You should probably just sell that piece of junk


I'm begining to like your opinion more and more.

I went to install it yesterday, and for 5 hours...I had a very colorful vocabulary. First, the machine specific bracket doesn't fit an 05 Brute Force 750 with out having to grind open tabs on the mount, and grinding down the bumper to get the holes to align correctly. I'm not just talking a little grinding... its significant.

Secondly, I have a Gorilla Winch with a Gorilla mounting plate, from what I can see so far, it looks impossible to utilize this winch mount along with the Warn Front mount for the plow.

Needless to say, I might end up having to take it somewhere to get installed as I haven't the means to do all the grinding, possibly drilling new holes for my winch mount, and whatever other problem will arise as this project continues.

I would really like to thank the engineer at Warn who forgot how to use a ruler to take measurements.

:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## BruteForce750

*WARNING TO ANY 2005 BRUTE FORCE 750 OWNERS INTERESTED IN THE PROVANTAGE PLOW!*

After feeling mechanically handicapped for a couple days, Warn finally contacted me:

_Nathan,
Sorry, the mount needed for your application is an 82530 and not the 80360. There was a correction to the catalog but it looks like the website didn't get updated.

We do not currently have any 82530's in stock but if your dealer can swap you out for the correct mount, we can issue an RMA for them to return it back through their channels for credit._

I'm in the process of tracking down a company that has one in stock. For future people with a 2005 Brute Froce 750, be warned that the part number is incorrect on almost ALL the websites...you DO NOT want the 80360 as they say, you in fact want the 82530 according to Warn.

I'll keep you all updated with how things turn out... thanks again for all the help.

Unfortunately as I'm posting this we're getting 3-6 inches of snow this is the second storm I havent been able to plow and have to pay someone else to do my driveway.... hopefully warn pulls through and supports their customer for their mix up.


----------



## capnsac

BruteForce750;896488 said:


> *WARNING TO ANY 2005 BRUTE FORCE 750 OWNERS INTERESTED IN THE PROVANTAGE PLOW!*
> 
> After feeling mechanically handicapped for a couple days, Warn finally contacted me:
> 
> _Nathan,
> Sorry, the mount needed for your application is an 82530 and not the 80360. There was a correction to the catalog but it looks like the website didn't get updated.
> 
> We do not currently have any 82530's in stock but if your dealer can swap you out for the correct mount, we can issue an RMA for them to return it back through their channels for credit._
> 
> I'm in the process of tracking down a company that has one in stock. For future people with a 2005 Brute Froce 750, be warned that the part number is incorrect on almost ALL the websites...you DO NOT want the 80360 as they say, you in fact want the 82530 according to Warn.
> 
> I'll keep you all updated with how things turn out... thanks again for all the help.
> 
> Unfortunately as I'm posting this we're getting 3-6 inches of snow this is the second storm I havent been able to plow and have to pay someone else to do my driveway.... hopefully warn pulls through and supports their customer for their mix up.


It all makes sense now, sweet...


----------



## skywagon

You had a fair warning on the Warn plows.:laughing:


----------



## BruteForce750

skywagon;909386 said:


> You had a fair warning on the Warn plows.:laughing:


In all honesty, the design of the plow is fantastic. Although I received the incorrect mount due to a typo, Warn did step up and cover the mishap. I'll take great customer service who will back their product up any day.

The plow seems to be built extremely sturdy, and the mounting mechanism is really nice as well. The lift the plow is able to achieve is extremely desirable and the fact that I don't have to worry about a mount sitting underneath my quad on the off season makes me happy.

Although I can not speak of the durability of the plow as it just came out, the overall design matched with their fantastic customer service has already won me over. :waving:wesport


----------



## skywagon

BruteForce750;909440 said:


> In all honesty, the design of the plow is fantastic. Although I received the incorrect mount due to a typo, Warn did step up and cover the mishap. I'll take great customer service who will back their product up any day.
> 
> The plow seems to be built extremely sturdy, and the mounting mechanism is really nice as well. The lift the plow is able to achieve is extremely desirable and the fact that I don't have to worry about a mount sitting underneath my quad on the off season makes me happy.
> 
> Although I can not speak of the durability of the plow as it just came out, the overall design matched with their fantastic customer service has already won me over. :waving:wesport


Trying to justify the buy, wait til you need to buy another plow when the POS takes a dump lol! By the way how much snow have you ever plowed??? or are we a dreamer lol!!!


----------



## BruteForce750

skywagon;910224 said:


> Trying to justify the buy, wait til you need to buy another plow when the POS takes a dump lol! By the way how much snow have you ever plowed??? or are we a dreamer lol!!!


I don't have to justify my purchase. Like I said in another thread, if the Warn plow does in fact turn out to be a POS I will report on it, with pictures to give my statements credit. I'm not afraid to be right or wrong...:waving:


----------



## ALC-GregH

skywagon;909386 said:


> You had a fair warning on the Warn plows.:laughing:


You keep saying that but the Warn plow I bought has worked flawlessly so far. Granted I'm not plowing all the time but for mild use each season, for me it works. For someone that plows all the time, your probably right. It all depends on what your work load is going to be to whether or not the Warn plows will hold up.


----------



## capnsac

Warns Rule and Moose's Drool! 


















Watch the comments fly!


----------



## sublime68charge

capnsac;911183 said:


> Warns Rule and Moose's Drool!
> 
> Watch the comments fly!


your funny funny guy, 
Why don't you go and fix your broken Winch cable?


----------



## capnsac

sublime68charge;911265 said:


> your funny funny guy,
> Why don't you go and fix your broken Winch cable?


Haha, maybe I will with a little Amsteel blue magic! Hopefully this tinker toy doesn't keep breaking.


----------



## raycat

I am wantin to purchase a Warn with front mount, and my polaris dealer, tells me he can not get one yet, that they are not on the market yet, anyone else hear this.


----------



## sublime68charge

you could try the online route through various places that have been mentioned in thread around here.

rockymountainatv,

Montannajacks 

etc etc.
heck even ebay for it.

just some thoughts.


----------



## BruteForce750

raycat;913468 said:


> I am wantin to purchase a Warn with front mount, and my polaris dealer, tells me he can not get one yet, that they are not on the market yet, anyone else hear this.


your best bet is to go through gowarn.com if they have it in stock. Have them price match a competitor with cheaper prices, then take the survey for an additional 5% off....xysport

To save yourself from a potential headache, call Warn and verify the mounting kit number for your machine... there has already been one error found on their website, play it safe


----------



## raycat

Just got off the phone with gowarn, I want to purchase a new 08 Sprotsman 500, GOWARN confirms with the polaris dealer, not available. Says there are just too many bikes to have mounts ready for all, said it could be several months, I told him I did not want to plow, grass clippings!


----------



## BruteForce750

raycat;913543 said:


> Just got off the phone with gowarn, I want to purchase a new 08 Sprotsman 500, GOWARN confirms with the polaris dealer, not available. Says there are just too many bikes to have mounts ready for all, said it could be several months, I told him I did not want to plow, grass clippings!


That's unfortunate, everything I've seen about it looks good. This weekends calling for snow so hopefully I can give her a good workout wesport


----------

